
Show HN: Dynamic perler patterns (fuse bead recipes) - beadifier
http://beadi.fr/?p=621
======
dominicr
I had no idea what this was until I clicked around a bit so I was going to
make a couple of suggestions for your home page (like explaining what it does
and linking straight to the app) but I see that you have a 'pro' home page
that has more content, so this looks very much like a work in progress.

You might need to do more to drive people to the free version to try before
they buy. Have you considered different payment plans, like one offs?

Also when an image is uploaded it'd be good if the image aspect ratio was
preserved so that it isn't distorted.

~~~
beadifier
Thanks for the reply :) Yeah, I guess there really is not much in the way of
explanation. The Recipes site is very much a sort of springboard for the
Beadifier app, to get users accustomed to the idea. Payment plans is a big
headache, to be honest. There seems to be no surefire way to do it. I went
with a subscription plan because that seemed reasonable at the time. The free
version is supposed to be fully featured enough to cater to most needs,
though. I don't want to alienate those who are opposed to paying monthly, but
I still want to keep that as an option so I can keep the lights on(!) Auto
aspect ratio is on my to-do list : )

~~~
dominicr
I see. As you're going down the freemium model really push the free service to
get people using it and wanting more.

If there was an easy and consistent answer to pricing models a lot more people
would still be in business! Especially for a hobby based service. I don't know
how much market research you've done but even asking on forums would be a good
way to get an idea. Monthly commitments are full on for people to make. How
about bundles of uses? Like 10 uses for a few dollars?

------
Tepix
For some reason the iframe with the image isn't rendered on Firefox 62 ESR.
When i open it individually, it works.

~~~
beadifier
That's weird. There should be no blocking. What browser are you using?

------
oeuviz
Neat idea! But any pixel art / 8-bit art editor or image works just as good.

~~~
beadifier
Fair point. I'll argue that the power of Beadifier lies in the ability to
choose from actual bead manufacturer palettes, like Hama, Perler, etc. Also,
the core dithering algorithm actively squeezes as much realism as possible out
of the colors of beads available.

------
relyks
What is this? There's no explanation anywhere lol.

~~~
beadifier
Beadifier Recipes is a recipe site for making perler bead (ironing bead) art
:) It's built upon the Beadifier platform (application for making fuse bead
patterns from images): [https://www.beadifier.com](https://www.beadifier.com)
More info here:
[https://www.facebook.com/beadifier/](https://www.facebook.com/beadifier/)

